# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين نوعي المبتدأ ؟

## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إخواني الكرام ، 
السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فالمبتدأُ ـ كمَا نعْلمُ ـ نوْعانِ : مُبتدأٌ لهُ خبرٌ ، ومُبتدأٌ لهُ مرفوعٌ سَدَّ مَسَدَّ الخبرِ  فمَا الفرقُ بينهما ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أقول يا أخي ما لدي لأستفيد مما لديك.
الفرق أن الأول يجيء بلا شرط والثاني له شروط.
فشروط مجيء المبتدأ له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر:
- أن يكون وصفًا.
- أن يعتمد على نفي أو إنشاء.
والبقية تأتي من جعبتكم.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، القارئ المليجي ،
السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فاعلم ـ  رحمني الله وإيَّاك ـ أنَّ ثمةَ فروقًا بين المبتدأ الذي له خبرٌ والمبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر، يمكنُ إجمالها في النقاط الآتية :
1 ـ المبتدأ الذي له خبر يأتي وصفًا وغيرَ وصفٍ  ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوعُ سدَّ مسد الخبر فلا يكونُ إلا وصفا ، كما هو معلوم ، وكما ذكرت أيها الأخ الفاضل .
2 ـ المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر لابد أن يعتمد على نفي أوما أشبهه في القول الراجح ، وهذا لا يشترط في المبتدأ الذي له خبر إلا إذا كان ذلك مسوغًا للابتداء بالنكرة كما نقول : هل فتى فيكم ؟ وما خل لنا ، على حدِّ قول ابن مالك يرحمه الله .
3 ـ الأصل في المبتدأ الذي له خبر أن يكون معرفًا لأنه محكوم عليه ؛ فيكون الحكمُ عليه مفيدًا ، ولا يكون نكرةً إلا بمسوغ يجعل الحكم عليه مفيدًا كما هو معلوم ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سدَّ مسدَّ الخبر فلا يكونُ إلا مُنكرًا ، ولا تدخلُ عليه ( ال )
4 ـ المبتدأُ الذي له خبرٌ يجوز أن تدخلَ عليه العوامل اللفظية الزائدة ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر فلا يجوز في القول الراجح أن يُجرَّ بحرف الجر الزائد ، ولهذا لا يقولُ النحويون : إنَّ (غير) فاعلٌ سد مسد الخبر في قول الله تعالى : هل من خالق غير الله .
5 ـ المبتدأ الذي له خبر قد يكون مفردا أو مثنى أو مجموعا ، والخبر يطابقه في ذلك كما هو معلوم ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر فلا يكون إلا مفردا ؛ لأنه مكان الفعل في الأصل ، وإن جوز بعضهم أن تلحقه علامة التثنية أو الجمع على لغة أكلوني البراغيث .
6 ـ المبتدأ الذي له مرفوعٌ سدَّ مسدَّ الخبر لا يأتي مُصغَّرًا ولا منعوتًا ؛ طالما أنه قائمٌ مقامَ الفعل ، بخلاف المبتدأ الذي له خبر إذ يأتي مُصغَّرًا ومنعوتًا كما هو معلوم .
7 ـ المبتدأُ الذي لهُ مرْفُوعٌ سدَّ مسَدَّ الخبر لابدَ أن يكتفيَ بمرفوعِه في تمام المعنى ، بخلافِ المبتدأ الذي له خبر؛ فقد لايكتفى بالخبر ؛ لأنَّ الخبرَ في القول الراجح هو كما قالَ الناظمُ :
وَالخبرُ الذي بهِ الإسنادُ تم  ***** أفادَ معنى تمَّ أو لما يتمّْ
هذه  ـ يا أخِي ـ  أهمُّ الفروق بينَ نوْعي المبتدأِ ، ولولا الإطالة لفصَّلْتُ القوْلَ فِيها .
  هذا واللهُ الموفقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين ، وأصَلِّي وأسلِّمُ على أشرفِ الأنبياءِ والمرسلين ،  وبعد :
فهذا نظمٌ لتعريف المبتدأِ بنوعيه ، قد يُسْهمُ أيضًا في التفريق بينَ النوعين ، قلْتُ فيهِ : 
المبتَدَا اسْمٌ ذو ارْتِفَاعٍ وَخَبرْ  ******  مُجَرَّدٌ مِنْ كُلِّ عَامِلٍ ظَهَرْ
هَذَا وَجَاز أَنْ يُرَى فِيهِ عَمَلْ ******  لِزَائِدٍ لفْظًا عَلَيْهِ قدْ دَخَلْ
وَاسْمًا صَرِيحًا قَدْ أتانا وَانجلى  *****   كَمَا أتانا مَصْدَرًا مُؤَوَّلا
و(أنْ تَصُومُوا) شَاهِدٌ دَلِيلُ    *****    لأتَّه لِصَوْمِكُمْ يَئُولُ
وَمِنْهُ وَصْفٌ رَافعٌ مَا أغْنى  *****    بِنفْسِهِ عَنْ خَبرٍ في المعْنى
واشْرطْ بِذَا الوصْفِ اعْتِمَادَهُ عَلى ****  نَفْيٍ وَمَا أَشْبَهَهُ وَقِيلَ : لا 
وَما عَليْهِ حَرْفُ جَرٍّ يدْخُلُ ***** زيَادَةً وَألْ كَذَا لا يَقْبلُ
وَأنْ ترَى مَرْفُوعَهُ مَذكُورا **** فلا تُقَدِّرْهُ وَلوْ ضَمِيرا
وأنْ يَكونَ مُفْرَدًا كالفِعْلِ  **** لأنَّهُ مَكَانَهُ في الأصْلِِ
هذا واللهُ الموفق ، والسلام

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جيدة .... بارك الله فيك.
ويُرجى تصويب: لأتَّه لِصَوْمِكُمْ 
...
لأنَّه لِصَوْمِكُمْ [بالنون].

----------


## كمال أحمد

> أخي في الله ، القارئ المليجي ،
> السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
> فاعلم ـ  رحمني الله وإيَّاك ـ أنَّ ثمةَ فروقًا بين المبتدأ الذي له خبرٌ والمبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر، يمكنُ إجمالها في النقاط الآتية :
> 1 ـ المبتدأ الذي له خبر يأتي وصفًا وغيرَ وصفٍ  ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوعُ سدَّ مسد الخبر فلا يكونُ إلا وصفا ، كما هو معلوم ، وكما ذكرت أيها الأخ الفاضل .
> 2 ـ المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر لابد أن يعتمد على نفي أوما أشبهه في القول الراجح ، وهذا لا يشترط في المبتدأ الذي له خبر إلا إذا كان ذلك مسوغًا للابتداء بالنكرة كما نقول : هل فتى فيكم ؟ وما خل لنا ، على حدِّ قول ابن مالك يرحمه الله .
> 3 ـ الأصل في المبتدأ الذي له خبر أن يكون معرفًا لأنه محكوم عليه ؛ فيكون الحكمُ عليه مفيدًا ، ولا يكون نكرةً إلا بمسوغ يجعل الحكم عليه مفيدًا كما هو معلوم ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سدَّ مسدَّ الخبر فلا يكونُ إلا مُنكرًا ، ولا تدخلُ عليه ( ال )
> 4 ـ المبتدأُ الذي له خبرٌ يجوز أن تدخلَ عليه العوامل اللفظية الزائدة ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر فلا يجوز في القول الراجح أن يُجرَّ بحرف الجر الزائد ، ولهذا لا يقولُ النحويون : إنَّ (غير) فاعلٌ سد مسد الخبر في قول الله تعالى : هل من خالق غير الله .
> 5 ـ المبتدأ الذي له خبر قد يكون مفردا أو مثنى أو مجموعا ، والخبر يطابقه في ذلك كما هو معلوم ، أما المبتدأ الذي له مرفوع سد مسد الخبر فلا يكون إلا مفردا ؛ لأنه مكان الفعل في الأصل ، وإن جوز بعضهم أن تلحقه علامة التثنية أو الجمع على لغة أكلوني البراغيث .
> 6 ـ المبتدأ الذي له مرفوعٌ سدَّ مسدَّ الخبر لا يأتي مُصغَّرًا ولا منعوتًا ؛ طالما أنه قائمٌ مقامَ الفعل ، بخلاف المبتدأ الذي له خبر إذ يأتي مُصغَّرًا ومنعوتًا كما هو معلوم .
> 7 ـ المبتدأُ الذي لهُ مرْفُوعٌ سدَّ مسَدَّ الخبر لابدَ أن يكتفيَ بمرفوعِه في تمام المعنى ، بخلافِ المبتدأ الذي له خبر؛ فقد لايكتفى بالخبر ؛ لأنَّ الخبرَ في القول .


  8ـ المبتدأ الذي له خبر يجوز أن يتقدم عليه خبره - على الراجح، بخلاف المبتدأُ الذي لهُ مرْفُوعٌ سدَّ مسَدَّ الخبر فلا يتقدم عليه مرفوعه، فإذا تقدم أعرب الفاعل مبتدأ، والمبتدأ خبرا، ووجبت المطابقة. والله أعلم.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله كمال أحمد ، 
السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فأولا : أين أنت ـ يا أخي ـ  ؟ لا حرمني الله منك .
وثانيا : بارك الله فيك وفي إضَافتِك ، وحقًّا قلتَ ؛  فالمبتدأُ الذي له مرفوعٌ سدَّ مسَدَّ الخبرِ لا يجوزُ أنْ يتقدَّمَ عليه مرفُوعُه ؛ لأنَّ ذلك المبتدأَ قائمٌ مقامَ الفعلِ ، والفاعلُ أو نائبُه لايتقدمان على الفِعلِ إلا عندَ الكوفيينَ فيجوزُ ذلك عِنْدهم ، هَذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## كمال أحمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، أخي الكريم محمود.
أشكر لك - أولا - سؤالك، واهتمامك، وثانيا إضافتك التي تممت بها كلامي، فبارك الله فيك، وفي فوائدك، ونفعنا بعلمك، وأجزل لك المثوبة، وجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------

